# WiFi Link 5300 - Ständig Unterbrüche

## kevin22

Hallo

Ich bin relativ neu bei Linux und habe dieses Wochenende Gentoo auf meinem Lenovo Thinkpad x200s installiert.

Mittlerweile läuft alles einigermassen, nur das WLAN macht noch Probleme.

So bekomme ich zwar eine Verbindung hin, doch nach einer gewissen Zeit scheint die Verbindung zu unterbrechen.

Es handelt sich um eine WiFi Link 5300 Karte.

Kernelversion: 2.6.30-gentoo-r6

Das merkwürdige ist auch, wenn die Verbindung unterbrochen ist, kann ich auch nen:

ifconfig wlan0 down

ifconfig eth0 up

dhcpcd eth0

machen, wodurch ich zwar eine IP bekomme, allerdings immer noch keine Netzwerkverbindung habe, sprich ping google.de klappt nicht.

Was könnte das sein? Was für Ausgaben wären hilfreich für die Lösung des Problems?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Sieht bei dir so aus, als ob nicht die Wlan Verbindung unterbrochen ist sondern die Verbindung vom Router ins Internet. Wenn du eine Flatrate hast, schau mal nach, ob der auch dafür eingestellt ist und nicht nach einiger Zeit die Verbindung trennt. Mal im Routermenü nachsehen, ob der verbunden ist oder nicht.

----------

## kevin22

Hmm ich muss mich korrigieren, ich kann mich anschliessend auch wieder mit eth0 connecten und auch wlan0 geht wieder, wenn ich mit modprobe -r iwlagn und modprobe iwlagn das Modul neulade und mit dhclient eine IP anfordere.

Trotzdem trennt er nach einer gewissen Zeit die Wlan Verbindung  :Sad: 

Im Router gibt es leider keine solche Einstellung. Ich schaue aber mal ob ich sehe, ob er nach dem "Disconnect" noch aufgelistet wird im Router

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ist das ein Laptop oder ein normaler PC? Gibt es da im BIOS eine Energieverwaltung, die die Netzwerkadapter abschaltet? Kenne das von Vista, da bricht das Internet ständig ab, wenn man bei den Teilen die Stromsparoptionen auf hoch gestellt hat. Aber bei Linux sollte das dann über das BIOS laufen.

----------

## nenemsis5

welcher kernel version verwendest du?

laut changelog hat der agn 5xxx probleme. die verbindung wird immer unterbrochen, es wird erst nach kernel 2.6.31-r2 oder höher besser

----------

## kevin22

 *nenemsis5 wrote:*   

> welcher kernel version verwendest du?
> 
> laut changelog hat der agn 5xxx probleme. die verbindung wird immer unterbrochen, es wird erst nach kernel 2.6.31-r2 oder höher besser

 

Verwende einen 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 Kernel.

Hmm interessant. Also die 2.6.31 r2 gibt es schon?

Dann update ich wohl mal. Danke!

----------

